# Accenture Vs TCS



## adi007 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi

I am currently in a final year engineering (Instrumentation Technology branch).

I got campus recurited to both TCS and Accenture 

I am in a dilemma regarding which one to choose.

I have found that both companies have their (+) and (-)

TCS:
(+): 
Excellent Job Security
Kind of easy job(Popularly known as People's Company  )
(-):
Growth and Exposure is less
Risk of getting into Bench/ waiting list


Accenture:
(+):
Almost no bench/waiting (Bench rate is around 2% when compared to 30+ in TCS)
Growth and Exposure is good
Challenging Job

(-):
Less job security when compared to TCS; If slowdown occurs then they will mercilessly fire
Screening occurs periodically.

So guys which one to choose ?
Am i right in above facts?
Any guidance/advice ? 

Any experience in working in either of the companies ?

PS: I will get offer letter within one month from Accenture. TCS will usually take a lot of time before they give offer letter(Last year batch got offer letter during November-December )

Any help is appreciated


----------



## adi007 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone  ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2011)

TCS ?


----------



## adi007 (Feb 5, 2011)

Faun said:


> TCS ?



Thanks for the response.
May i know why you feel TCS will be better choice


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2011)

^^You said it
Less job security when compared to TCS; If slowdown occurs then they will mercilessly fire
Screening occurs periodically.

Further, TCS as a starter will be better. Work for 2-3 years and then choose what you want to do next, continue or go for higher studies ?


----------



## Baker (Mar 3, 2011)

still wait for other companies... especially product based companies..


----------



## PraKs (Mar 3, 2011)

TCS - Lots of onsite.

Accenture - Rarely onsite.

As of now join Accenture if you are in hurry, Once you get offer letter from TCS, See if you still manage in Acc, Or move to TCS


----------



## adi007 (Mar 3, 2011)

Baker said:


> still wait for other companies... especially product based companies..



Many such companies not coming for campus here in my college and even if they come only CS,IS and EC are eligible not we IT(Instrumentation Technology,electronics similar branch) (

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------




PraKs said:


> TCS - Lots of onsite.
> 
> Accenture - Rarely onsite.
> 
> As of now join Accenture if you are in hurry, Once you get offer letter from TCS, See if you still manage in Acc, Or move to TCS



Accenture one year bond amount is 1 Lakh for 1 year .. so i need to pay that if i jump to TCS 

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

BTW whats happening to TCS they are recruiting as if their is no tomorrow .. Rumors that they will come to second round and this time eligibility is 50% 
What they are upto ? Already 50 K recruited this time in campus all over India .. They want still more ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

Join Accenture. My friend's brother who got placed in somewhere around April 2010, didn't get a call letter till now. Even if you get a call letter, you'll be in bench for next 4+(doesn't include training period) months. That's for sure. 

Try to get in a company where you can learn more, not earn more. The latter will come once you learn more. 

Now, it's your choice.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> My friend's brother who got placed in somewhere around April 2010, didn't get a call letter till now. Even if you get a call letter, you'll be in bench for next 4+(doesn't include training period) months. That's for sure.
> 
> Try to get in a company where you can learn more, not earn more. The latter will come once you learn more.
> 
> Now, it's your choice.



Ur frnd has joined TCS or Accenture....

I suggest go for TCS.As people complain of accenture where employees are not its assets they can fire u any time without caring abt u....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Ur frnd has joined TCS or Accenture....
> 
> I suggest go for TCS.As people complain of accenture where employees are not its assets *they can fire u any time without caring abt u*....



Not exactly if you are good at what you do. TCS is like, if you are lucky enough, you'll get a good domain and you're settled. Otherwise, you'll never get a domain from which you gain knowledge and you have to settle with what you got.

I always stand with learning. My friends are working in both Acc and TCS. With their feedback only i am saying this.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 4, 2011)

I am not sure where you got your facts. In case of recession, most companies fire their employees. TCS and Accenture are no exception.

If I were in your shoes, I would definitely opt for Accenture because of the following reasons:
1) Work is better compared to TCS. Accenture service some top mobile companies. This will be good for your future.
2) Most of the projects in TCS will be banking, retails or something similar to that. Believe me, as a programmer you don't want to be there. Better get into a job where you can apply your brains.
3) I have a lot of friends both in TCS and Accenture. Accenture folks are enjoying their work more than TCS folks.

The decision is up to you now. If you just want a 'JOB' without any regards to learning, career growth and money, join TCS.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2011)

try to find a startup company...rather than going into the biggies...spare them for the later part of your career...or else it may happen that an Instrumentation engineer is doing a job of a test engineer....if you get the in your domain then surely go ahead else don't....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

webgenius said:


> I am not sure where you got your facts. In case of recession, most companies fire their employees. TCS and Accenture are no exception.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would definitely opt for Accenture because of the following reasons:
> 1) Work is better compared to TCS. Accenture service some top mobile companies. This will be good for your future.
> ...



+1 and i try to emphasize the same point as you. You just cannot sit idle in job coz they are giving u good sal. We need think about our growth and knowledge that we gain.



abhidev said:


> try to find a startup company...rather than going into the biggies...spare them for the later part of your career...or else it may happen that an Instrumentation engineer is doing a job of a test engineer....if you get the in your domain then surely go ahead else don't....



Not a good option, if he is having an opportunity as such as Acc.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Not a good option, if he is having an opportunity as such as Acc.



Please read the entire comment.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the reply 

Regarding Accenture, they follow an a procedure of allocating the domain randomly .. The domain allocation is not dependent upon our performance in training.
It seems like its difficult to change the domain that we get through random luck based process in accenture.(source- Accenture employees)

TCS follows a policy of new domain assignment every 2 years(if one stays that long  )

@abhidev: There are only very few core companies that recruit us  and not to mention most of them don't recruit much.

The problem lies in my branch name *"Instrumentation Technology"* . In other states its known as "Electronics and Instrumentation". Due to this only i am not able to apply for many core companies and ISRO too 
Stupid VTU(our university)  

If our branch had the name tag "Electronics",there will be chances of getting into any electronics core company but sadly its not


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

adi007 said:


> Thanks everyone for the reply
> 
> Regarding Accenture, they follow an a procedure of allocating the domain randomly .. The domain allocation is not dependent upon our performance in training.
> *It seems like its difficult to change the domain that we get through random luck based process in accenture*.(source- Accenture employees)
> ...



If you're x+ years of experience, that statement looks ok, but as a fresher don't worry they will not assign you a domain, where you don't have a knowledge or training.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Mar 8, 2011)

Both are good companies. Join the one which you feel like. Accenture has good bench. Periodic screening happens and people can be fired if they dont meet the criteria.
TCS is more like a govt job, safe and secure. Coming to onsite it completely depends of the project.

If i were you, i would join TCS. Just my preference.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 8, 2011)

Stay away from TCS if possible. The environment is not competitive at all. Anyone with decent enough knowledge can walk-in and grab a job offer. The same is not applicable for Accenture.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 8, 2011)

I have worked 2 years in TCS and now joined Accenture. I feel, I am quite eligible to guide you on this. 

DISCLAIMER: These views are my personal.

As a fresher, I think you should join TCS. The training I got there is absolutely brilliant. And you will get to learn many things.
I had to left TCS because of the package, but work wise, I felt like never leaving TCS.

After working some years (at least 2) and taking experience, you can look out for other companies like Accenture. Accenture is well known for the package it offers.

You can PM me for more details. We can talk over phone as well. 

All the best!


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 14, 2011)

Garbage said:


> I have worked 2 years in TCS and now joined Accenture. I feel, I am quite eligible to guide you on this.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: These views are my personal.
> 
> ...


----------



## mohityadavx (May 14, 2011)

Well I am just a student only but most of people whom i know nearby work for TCS and they earn some good cash and one thing I have noticed with TCS is if you stay loyal with them they send u to foreign consignment and u earn big cash over there. Seen in front of my eyes.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 13, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Try to get in a company where you can learn more, not earn more. The latter will come once you learn more.
> 
> Now, it's your choice.



 I have always felt that way. If you are good and feel that you can up the ante if and when required, go for Accenture. They value performance. You should try and learn as much as you can during these initial years of your career.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

For a fresher Accenture over TCS.

Reasons :-

1. You will have better domains to learn then TCS . Since it being a forein company and the diversity of clients you will most probably end up learning SAP ( Hottest in the market) that is why they will make you end up having SAP training . TCS training is poor.

2. Accenture is known to be a company that never fires people . Reason : They wont give allowances and raises at the time of recession but they wont fire you . They will cut cost and make you work hard but the job security is high .

3. TCS has more onsite oppourtunity . But the thing is once you are 4 years in the industry then you will most probably wont be in Accenture so that is a no choice for you right now unless you will work in that company for 5 years.

4. The work culture of Accenture is classy. It has again got the best work envoirment award and all that blah blah blah . I dont remember but we were sent a mail regarding this . 

Just my views . Rest do what you want


----------



## Garbage (Jun 13, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> 1. You will have better domains to learn then TCS . Since it being a forein company and the diversity of clients you will most probably end up learning SAP ( Hottest in the market) that is why they will make you end up having SAP training . *TCS training is poor.*


A simple question please. Have you attended TCS training ever?
I know you didn't, but just wanted to know on what basis you are telling TCS training is poor.



xtremevicky said:


> 2. Accenture is known to be a company that never fires people . Reason : They wont give allowances and raises at the time of recession but they wont fire you . They will cut cost and make you work hard but the job security is high .


Same as TCS.



xtremevicky said:


> 3. TCS has more onsite oppourtunity . But the thing is once you are 4 years in the industry then you will most probably wont be in Accenture so that is a no choice for you right now unless you will work in that company for 5 years.


I am sorry, but couldn't get your logic here. Can you please elaborate a bit more?



xtremevicky said:


> 4. The work culture of Accenture is classy. It has again got the best work envoirment award and all that blah blah blah . I dont remember but we were sent a mail regarding this .


Yes, agreed. Work environment in Accenture is great. 
BTW, even TCS has many internal award programs.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Update:
Got the JL from TCS stating date as 27th June 2011 Bangalore
And was shocked to see ITIS allocation to me.

Contacted HR . Told her i love programming and is there any chance to jump to programming section after some time may be after completion of certification within TCS.. She said " As long as you are in TCS there is NO possibility of changing the domain from ITIS to IT and be careful coz once you enter this you have to stick with it"

I asked her how did they allocated this to selected students from our college and she replied " Its random process based on business requirements and WE CAN DO anything.

Her takings was more like a slap to me. TCS treats freshers like cows or sheep's and there is no way i am going to join such a firm.

And ITIS domain in TCS is more like a tech BPO as i have inquired from many many TCS employees .. out of 10 , 10 recommended look for alternatives and join only if you have to.

So All hope lies in Accenture now ..
And will try for other companies since i am having holidays ..

BTW i liked the frankness of this Lady HR.
The other main HR's that came to our college didn't even gave us hint that we may be allocated to ITIS in a random way and WE cant change it forever.
Basically they told us bunch of lies that one has to follow the cycle of change of domain for say 1-2 years.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

I have lots and i mean lots of friends in TCS right now . ( Massive Recruitment ) in my friend circle. Many of them were in Ahmedabad and many in the south . They have all complained about the training and say that the trainers hardly turn up . If you say that they training is good then the OP can take you word for it .

One more point , Accenture wont tell you domain until you join and you will get to know after 1 month of joining .


----------



## adi007 (Jun 13, 2011)

^^ yes i know but i dont think there is a domain like infrastructure service in Accenture like in TCS where you basically will be crushed and have to remain in the same domain forever.

Being in bench/ testing/support is okay but not a domain where one has to spend the whole career doing same and cant change it.

ITIS section is handled by graduates in other companies it seems .. They have mentioned in JL that they will teach us installing and configuring OS like Windows 2003, linux etc :O


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

You wont be put in these domains if you are joining as IDC . India delivery Centre .

The worst domain you can get is Testing and Bench is there in every company and there is a logical explanation for that , so dont assume that you wont be on bench except if you join product based company or small companies . 

Another point is that in Accenture you can change your domain after 18 months . I dont know whether TCS gives this option . Confirm it.


----------



## webgenius (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't worry too much. Just join Accenture. In the meanwhile, do explore other opportunities too.

If you get the kind of job you want, good for you. Else, you can always join any other company after two years.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 14, 2011)

adi007 said:


> Contacted HR . Told her i love programming and is there any chance to jump to programming section after some time may be after completion of certification within TCS.. She said " As long as you are in TCS there is NO possibility of changing the domain from ITIS to IT and be careful coz once you enter this you have to stick with it"



Actually, thats not entirely true. I know some guyz from TCS, who were in ITIS for ~2-3 years, then got shifted to development and went onsite as well. 

But yes, obviously, ITIS is not a good career to start with in your case.

So, my advice, wait for Accenture.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 14, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Actually, thats not entirely true. I know some guyz from TCS, who were in ITIS for ~2-3 years, then got shifted to development and went onsite as well.
> 
> But yes, obviously, ITIS is not a good career to start with in your case.
> 
> So, my advice, wait for Accenture.



Is it ?
The HR allocated herself told me that you cant change the domain at all. And moreover its extremely difficult also i guess. Have to beg may seniors for change.

And yes waiting for Accenture 

And Thanks everyone for their Advice(s)


----------



## Garbage (Jun 14, 2011)

adi007 said:


> Is it ?
> The HR allocated herself told me that you cant change the domain at all.



She *SHOULD* say that only. You know what I mean. P:


----------



## R2K (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there any difference in payscale/salary BTW


----------



## adi007 (Jun 14, 2011)

R2K said:


> Is there any difference in payscale/salary BTW



Same
But accenture provides free transport where as TCS dont provide free transport
So around 1.5K-2K saved in Accenture


----------



## R2K (Jun 14, 2011)

I know its kinda personal question  but how much does TCS and accenture pay their freshers on an average
BTW good luck with accenture...


----------



## Garbage (Jun 14, 2011)

There are 2 types of freshers. B.Sc. / BCA and Engineers.

B.Sc./BCA graduates gets much less package (~2L) than Engineers (~4L)


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 14, 2011)

Nor TCS nor Accenture provide 4L for freshers .


----------



## adi007 (Jun 14, 2011)

Both offer almost 3.25 L Per annum gross


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2011)

^^
That is not bad for freshers.


----------

